# needing a trail buddy



## lorgrad (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking for someone in the obrien, florida area that would like to trail ride or road ride with. I'm a girl so i would like a girl buddy to ride with new at horses and a new trained horse.

thanks lori


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck finding a buddy, Lori; and welcome to the forum.

Being new to horses and with a newly trained horse, please be careful. Work with a seasoned rider or trainer close to the barn for a while before venturing out.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the HorseForum! Good luck finding a riding buddy!  Have fun!


----------



## lorgrad (Jun 10, 2008)

*thanks*

It is so hard to find people to ride with they have horses but they do nothing with them. Thanks for ya'lls support and i will have fun always do when i'm with my dakota luv, the name of my horse of course :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHA....no kidding! Where I live there are a ton of horses but noone does anything with them! Oh well!


----------

